# The Multiscale SUPERMEGATHREAD!!



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 28, 2014)

With multiscales popping up more often, especially with the new production strandbergs and agiles, there is a NEED for a multiscale thread! 
(Tried booth searching and googling and found no dedicated multiscale thread)

Post pics of your multiscale, wishes, Q/A or just multi-chatter!

My next guitar will be a multiscale.
I really want this, but hoping for an 8string version and with the rumoured EMG909.




Also a lot of neat acoustics popping up on ebay lately






here

Any thoughts?


----------



## notasian (Jan 28, 2014)

Woot one of the few multiscale sixers you will ever see 













Specs-25.5-27 scale, 5 piece maple walnut neck mahogany wings ebony board.
7th fret is straight (perpendicular) i believe

now in term of how it feels, with a 1.5 inch fan you dont notice it very much i wouldnt see the point of anyless of a fan. especially if it had 7 or 8 strings, the wider the fret board the less angle the frets will have.
Here is a great comparison between a 1.5 inch fan to a 2.25 inch fan on a seven string agile.(open both these pages and flip between them silly!)

Agile Pendulum Pro 72527 EB CA Blue Flame - RondoMusic.com

Agile Pendulum Pro 72427 EB CP Black Flame - RondoMusic.com


The placement of the perpendicular fret change the angle of the bridge and nut.
now with the perpendicular fret on my guitar i feel it could be moved up to the 9th or 10th fret because with it at the 7th fret there isnt much angle on the low end where i want a little more because my hands are small and it would help with bar chords n stuff. on the high side i would like less angle so i can play easier on the 20-24th. but in the end its all preference.

on to the bridge, the individual bridge systems work great but ive been drooling over the kahler mutliscale bridge as seen here Agile Pendulum Elite 72527 RN EMG Nat - RondoMusic.com

and on kahlers website https://www.kahlerusa.com/multi-scale-tremolos-bridges. really spendy though rondo is giving you a huge deal on their models with them. 
having a multiscale guitar is soo fun all the people who see it are dumbfounded like your holding some kind of paradox hahaha all the guys in guitar center have never seen anything other than boring old strats and les pauls. thats all i have for now if anyone has any questions this will be the new thread to ask!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 28, 2014)

sweeet!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 28, 2014)

This thread contains much win. A multiscale sub-forum would be nice.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a 10 string 27"-30" multiscale from Rondo coming in April... I'll be sure to post pics/vids and talk about how silly it is.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 28, 2014)

GAS JUST GOT WORSE!
More multiscales confirmed by Kurt!

"Yes more are due in mid February 

Yes we have models with 909s on order  but no ETA  probably not before summer"


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Jan 28, 2014)

My S7 boden 8 with EMG 57H &66H 





And my Siggery FF8 with a 28-26 fan.


----------



## dethFNmetal (Jan 28, 2014)

i much prefer this. it does'nt have that retarded looking slab of fretboard poking out.


----------



## yingmin (Jan 28, 2014)

notasian said:


> Woot one of the few multiscale sixers you will ever see


Don Ross plays multiscale 6-string ACOUSTICS.






and rocks them.


----------



## MastrXploder (Jan 28, 2014)

My KxK Fanned 8


----------



## FAiRLiGHT (Jan 29, 2014)

My Skerv FF6 






More pics : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.224561861032320.1073741880.158629707625536&type=3

My skerv FF7






More pics : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.264810030340836.1073741884.158629707625536&type=3

And my ske.... nah no Skerv 8 actually, but this one is good too, my Ran Crusher FF8






More pics : https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.233181633503676.1073741881.158629707625536&type=3


Well, it seems obvious i love fanned frets


----------



## patata (Jan 29, 2014)

soon to be a member cough *28-25,5 7* cough


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 29, 2014)

New confirmation of new 27-30" 8strings! Not sure when the 909s will come though, probably around summertime, as mentioned before.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jan 29, 2014)

ThatBeardGuy said:


>


 
a picture of perfection  (Range, ergonomy and beauty)


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Silence2-38554 (Jan 29, 2014)

^guitar from the future^


----------



## Flare (Jan 29, 2014)

^^ Tron guitar?


----------



## Khoi (Jan 29, 2014)

One thing I hate about multi-scale guitars is how they are perceived as "more ergonomic"

I owned a 25.5" - 28" scale, and I found it uncomfortable to play. The fan length was way too long, and you run into some diminishing returns that people on here fail to realize. It was in no way "more ergonomic" than normal frets when you start playing leads and arpeggios that run through more than 2 strings.

That being said, I think my ideal scale length for an 8-string would be 25.5"-27" or 26.5"-28".

I also think that slanted pickups are a must for fanned fret guitars, which is one of the biggest factors drawing me away from Strandbergs at the moment.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 29, 2014)

My baby , with Rooks old Mayones. 

I agree that multiscale is more about the tone than ergonomic. I do find a small fan more comfortable but as you can see mine is huge (4.5", 24.75-29.25). I don't find it uncomfortable or a problem - but I certainly ordered it with no intention of having any muscle memory and having to use different fingerings on some arpeggios etc*. I don't find it a problem at all - just different - and certainly worth the tone benefits for tuning drop Eb to high Ab. Were breakage of the high Ab not an issue I'd have gone 30-27 I expect.

*Funnily enough I built it up so much as a new learning experience in my head whilst waiting to receive it, that it actually felt far more normal than I expected. Adjustment period from 25.5 7 string was just one day!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jan 29, 2014)

Oni 8 string E scale


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree. Anything more than ~0.3" increase per string seems to ditch ergonomics in favor of tonal balance unless you're using a specialized system like Dan's escale. Even then there are compromises, but you can control and localize the compromises more than a linear fan.

I came up with something similar to escale that makes a fan feel much smaller over a significant area of the fretboard, but the angle of the upper frets (and bridge) under the bass strings is rather pronounced in my preferred implementation. Not an issue for me, but someone who does a lot of palm muting or tapping in that register might find it problematic. Mockup testing has been encouraging in fans up to 3.5" on an 8 string, whereas I'd otherwise stop around 2" if maximizing playability.

EDIT: How appropriate that an Oni was posted while I was typing that


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay, I have a 10 string guitar with a 3" fan coming soon... I plan on using the instrument mostly for shred. Was I wrong in thinking that the fan would be beneficial for that? It seems like every thread before this has claimed that the fan was more ergonomic and now here are a couple of people claiming the opposite. Am I going to be really disappointed with my custom when it arrives?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 29, 2014)

NaYoN said:


>



Builder? Model? Specs? (And price? )

I'm digging the gentle fan. I can't even imagine playing most multiscales.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> Okay, I have a 10 string guitar with a 3" fan coming soon... I plan on using the instrument mostly for shred. Was I wrong in thinking that the fan would be beneficial for that? It seems like every thread before this has claimed that the fan was more ergonomic and now here are a couple of people claiming the opposite. Am I going to be really disappointed with my custom when it arrives?



Depends on how you've set it up really. A small fan is ergonomic if well-implemented. The number one issue I hear on larger fans is playing arpeggios at the highest frets. You can make those frets more ergonomic by shifting the perpendicular fret higher up the neck, but playability near the nut may suffer as a result. I recommend anyone seeking a large fan to at least try a Fretfind printout first for this very reason. 3" on a 10-string is probably fine though.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 29, 2014)

sevenstringj said:


> Builder? Model? Specs? (And price? )
> 
> I'm digging the gentle fan. I can't even imagine playing most multiscales.



It's an Etherial, and you don't want one.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...ustomizations/223317-etherial-guitars-31.html


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 29, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> Depends on how you've set it up really. A small fan is ergonomic if well-implemented. The number one issue I hear on larger fans is playing arpeggios at the highest frets. You can make those frets more ergonomic by shifting the perpendicular fret higher up the neck, but playability near the nut may suffer as a result. I recommend anyone seeking a large fan to at least try a Fretfind printout first for this very reason. 3" on a 10-string is probably fine though.



Okay, thanks for the help. Arpeggios are really important to my playing, so I hope I can adjust to it. Too bad there were no production multi-scales for me to go and noodle on before making the custom order at Rondo though.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 29, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> Okay, I have a 10 string guitar with a 3" fan coming soon... I plan on using the instrument mostly for shred. Was I wrong in thinking that the fan would be beneficial for that? It seems like every thread before this has claimed that the fan was more ergonomic and now here are a couple of people claiming the opposite. Am I going to be really disappointed with my custom when it arrives?



What's the scale? 27"-30"?

I think that may be okay for a 10-string, just because the amount of strings is so extreme. It also depends if you're going for the extra strings being lower or higher as well. I would also recommend fret markers. I know the cool thing now is to go with blank fretboards, but I personally hated not having any fret markers on my 25.5"-28" 8-string.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 29, 2014)

Khoi said:


> What's the scale? 27"-30"?
> 
> I think that may be okay for a 10-string, just because the amount of strings is so extreme. It also depends if you're going for the extra strings being lower or higher as well. I would also recommend fret markers. I know the cool thing now is to go with blank fretboards, but I personally hated not having any fret markers on my 25.5"-28" 8-string.



Yup, it is a 27"-30" 10 string guitar. No fret markers though - I really like the blank fretboard look. My plan is to tune it in standard with three extra low strings and one extra high string. BEAEADGBEG is what I'm aiming for, but I'm not sure what high note I'll be able to reliably have.


----------



## DrJazz (Jan 29, 2014)

Of course, there's a threshold beyond which a multiscale will be detrimental to your left hand positioning. The thing is, this threshold will vary from one player to another, due to technique, physiological factors, guitar construction (such as perpendicular fret placement) and playing position. I think there is a general agreement that a 1.5'' fan on an 8-string is actually very comfy (such as on the agile pendulums), while a 5'' fan on a 6 string would be extremely uncomfortable.

I just received my full custom 25.5-28.625 8-stringer, with perpendicular fret at 7 (NGD coming as soon as I get my hands on a good camera). While it's near the more extreme edge of the "multiscale spectrum", I don't feel like I'm compromising at all. I'm not sweating the bigger stretches, and due to the fact that I play the guitar in classical position (and that she's balanced accordingly), the 15+ fret register follows the normal way my hand would position itself. Then again, everything was tailored so that it wouldn't be an ordeal to play either.

All in all, I think saying "multiscale isn't ergonomic" is mostly speaking out of misinformation. If you played on a single multiscale guitar, and that she was badly built, wrongly set-up, I agree it may seem this way. But that's simply bad sampling. I've yet to meet anybody who played a good multiscale and decided that it was unergonomic.


----------



## DrJazz (Jan 29, 2014)

Crap, double post.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 29, 2014)

Not to sound like a dick or anything, but I'm genuinely curious as to why you decided to opt for a 10-string for shred?

I feel like that amount of strings begins to become counterproductive, and with that scale length, your highest string might not even be playable unless you tune down or get a crazy thin gauge?


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 29, 2014)

Khoi said:


> Not to sound like a dick or anything, but I'm genuinely curious as to why you decided to opt for a 10-string for shred?
> 
> I feel like that amount of strings begins to become counterproductive, and with that scale length, your highest string might not even be playable unless you tune down or get a crazy thin gauge?



Because why not?  haha

In all seriousness, I play a 9 string 30" scale for shred right now and it is fine. My 9 string was my first ERG so it was a huge learning experience. I use a .009 for my high E even with the long scale. It's not ideal, but it definitely works. I figure I can rock a .008 or .007 for my highest note when my scale is 3" shorter and it'll be fine. I'm a "learn by doing" kind of guy, so I'm sure when I actually have the guitar I'll be able to figure out what to do with it haha


----------



## Aghasura (Jan 29, 2014)

Here's mine: 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/249559-black-water-ngd-massive-review.html






It's a 2" fan. It's been a super easy transition for me, but as others have said, it's just slightly more challenging in the upper register. My next one will be a 7 string 1.5" fan, methinks. I'm hoping that the mild fan should still give great tone with good playability.


----------



## mike90t09 (Jan 29, 2014)

I do not own one, but it is DEFINITELY my next purchase. Most likely going with an Agile Pendulum 25.5"-27" with passive pups. 7 string by the way.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 29, 2014)

My next multiscale is going to be a 25"-25.5" 6-string. Super small fan, but I want some mellowness for some excellent jazzy/fusion-esque tones.


----------



## NaYoN (Jan 29, 2014)

sevenstringj said:


> Builder? Model? Specs? (And price? )
> 
> I'm digging the gentle fan. I can't even imagine playing most multiscales.



Etherial 9 string custom. 27.5 to 26 fan. Polyurethane body covered in carbon fiber. BKP 9 string pickups.

I have wrist issues at 28 so my requirement for this guitar was that the absolute maximum scale length could be 27.5, so we engineered other aspects of the guitar to give me playability at low tones via other means.

Here's what it sounds like:

https://soundcloud.com/nyn9/temperament-tone-test


----------



## Aghasura (Jan 29, 2014)

sounds awesome, khoi.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 29, 2014)

2nd page in and only 1 pic of a multi. C'mon!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 29, 2014)

What are your thoughts on that reverse angled neck pickup?


----------



## Aghasura (Jan 29, 2014)

that there is a looker


----------



## ceiling_fan (Jan 29, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> What are your thoughts on that reverse angled neck pickup?



This. I love the aesthetic but not sure how it affects the tone with the slanted bridge.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jan 29, 2014)

If I remember correctly, Perry designed it that way so you're getting a broader range of tones from one pickup position. The treble strings are aligned with where you'd normally have a middle pickup, like on a strat. Then then the bass strings progressively have a tone leaning towards a traditional neck pickup position. 
Does that make sense?


----------



## geetar_geek79 (Jan 29, 2014)

here's mine. not much but I like it.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Jan 29, 2014)

XEN OXC, 25.5-27"

It's a pretty subtle fan over 8 strings so there was virtually no getting used to it phase. I still miss sometimes when I come up to tap with my right hand, but otherwise it's no different.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 30, 2014)

If I ever get enough money together, I'm definitely getting a multiscale 8 from Skervesen. It'd probably be a 26-27.5" scale. Love those juicy guitars they keep putting out.


----------



## WiseSplinter (Jan 30, 2014)

Here's mine: Skervesen, 26.5" - 28" fan


----------



## patata (Jan 30, 2014)

Any pickup makes that can make like a super agressive,metal focused 7string pickup for a 1,5'' fan?Open E tuning.

I know that ViK winds but doesn't sell pickups.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 30, 2014)

But guys, would you say a 27 -30" 8 would be overkill? Im planning to buy a 27-30" 8string because I tune EAEADGBE, but feel like highs need to be 27".


----------



## Khoi (Jan 30, 2014)

I tuned to EAEADGBE and I can safely say that you don't need a 30" scale for drop E. That's overkill IMO, you can easily do drop E even with a 26.5" scale. Just get a nice thick gauge for your low E, like a .81 and you're golden.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 30, 2014)

Khoi said:


> I tuned to EAEADGBE and I can safely say that you don't need a 30" scale for drop E. That's overkill IMO, you can easily do drop E even with a 26.5" scale. Just get a nice thick gauge for your low E, like a .81 and you're golden.



I can back that up. I tune to a EAEADGBE on my RG8 which is only 27". It's fine as long as you have a decently thick string.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 30, 2014)

patata said:


> Any pickup makes that can make like a super agressive,metal focused 7string pickup for a 1,5'' fan?Open E tuning.
> 
> I know that ViK winds but doesn't sell pickups.


BKP offers a 10 degree angle. I think Lundgren will do angled pickups if you say pretty please and throw your wallet at them. BWGC Neos also come to mind but I've still yet to hear anything about those in terms of a decent review.



MannyMoonjava said:


> But guys, would you say a 27 -30" 8 would be overkill? Im planning to buy a 27-30" 8string because I tune EAEADGBE, but feel like highs need to be 27".


It's all subjective. I would find the tone nicely balanced on such a fan. Feel will vary from person to person and based on where the perpendicular fret is. As always, I highly recommend printing out a mockup in FretFind and trying it yourself.


----------



## shadscbr (Jan 30, 2014)

Cool thread...Here is my 7 string Artinger multi-scale. I love this guitar more and more everyday!! 



\

Shad


----------



## Khoi (Jan 30, 2014)

I think that's my favorite headstock of all time. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> I can back that up. I tune to a EAEADGBE on my RG8 which is only 27". It's fine as long as you have a decently thick string.


 80 doesn't fit in the bridge of my 2228.  My agile 28.625" can handle the 80 but its not good enough for E imo. 

Also very hard to come by these types of strings in Norway. Most companies offers bass strings, but they don't fit in my kahler...


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 30, 2014)

MannyMoonjava said:


> 80 doesn't fit in the bridge of my 2228.  My agile 28.625" can handle the 80 but its not good enough for E imo.
> 
> Also very hard to come by these types of strings in Norway. Most companies offers bass strings, but they don't fit in my kahler...



Get a drill, bro! 

I order my strings from LaBella, do they not ship to Norway?


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 30, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> Get a drill, bro!



To drill out his bridge?


----------



## notasian (Jan 30, 2014)

geetar_geek79 said:


> here's mine. not much but I like it.



kahler on an intrepid is soo sexy your one lucky dude!


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Jan 30, 2014)

I've tried many times, the 80 just pops out as i start to tune it up.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 30, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> To drill out his bridge?



I missed that he has a Kahler. I had to drill out the saddles/body holes on my Agile Intrepid to get my giant 110 string to fit.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Jan 30, 2014)

That Artinger is about as valuable as the rest of the guitars in this thread.


----------



## Cosmic Junglist (Jan 31, 2014)

Sooo happy that this thread has been created

The way in which i'm going to become gassed is ridonculous


----------



## turenkodenis (Jan 31, 2014)

Is there some trick for # of perpendicular fret on the FF guitars?
Sometimes it's 9th or 12th...
Can someone tell me?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 31, 2014)

turenkodenis said:


> Is there some trick for # of perpendicular fret on the FF guitars?
> Sometimes it's 9th or 12th...
> Can someone tell me?



Balance for nut angle and bridge angle preference. Or in the case of my Egan 7 string, to get the scale lengths I wanted whilst keeping the bridge at 10 degrees to fit Bareknuckle angle pickups with no tone compromise (they only do 10 degrees). An extreme case would be the perp fret at the bridge to make a multiscale with a straight bridge for hardware convenience.


----------



## JP Universe (Feb 1, 2014)

My first multiscale, I've got a Hypes and Strandy in progress


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 1, 2014)

I reckon you need to do that shark the right way with a semi-hollow SX.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Feb 1, 2014)

My Sabre Ghost SSM-1.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 1, 2014)

Better fret access than most guitars, too.






Chording on the upper frets can get strange if you're playing more than just dyads or power chords, but I don't do that much anyway so it's not much of an issue. Bass sounds great, though. Lightweight, comfy, and very much a working players' bass, able to go from vintagey to modern very easily.


----------



## notasian (Feb 4, 2014)

Brice Defiant 53235 Nat Ash - RondoMusic.com


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 4, 2014)

notasian said:


> Brice Defiant 53235 Nat Ash - RondoMusic.com



Interesting 32-35" scale length. Might help that Low B a bit but a fan more like a Dingwall with a 37" 5th string would be cooler.


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 4, 2014)

Khoi said:


> I think that's my favorite headstock of all time. Absolutely beautiful!



Thanks Khoi...the Artinger slotted headstock is one of my favorite design elements as well 

Shad


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 4, 2014)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> That Artinger is about as valuable as the rest of the guitars in this thread.



lol, thanks...but I think many here would be surprised how reasonable Artinger base prices can be 

Shad


----------



## will_shred (Feb 4, 2014)

yingmin said:


> Don Ross plays multiscale 6-string ACOUSTICS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, so does Andy Mckee


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 4, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> Interesting 32-35" scale length. Might help that Low B a bit but a fan more like a Dingwall with a 37" 5th string would be cooler.



I disagree. I think the shorter scale on the higher strings helps thicken them up somewhat to balance with the low strings. Those scale lengths, plus the extremely narrow string spacing, make that bass very tempting. If I could find a used one, I might even jump on it.

Plus, it's *much* easier to find strings for a 35" low B rather than a 37" low B.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 4, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> I disagree. I think the shorter scale on the higher strings helps thicken them up somewhat to balance with the low strings. Those scale lengths, plus the extremely narrow string spacing, make that bass very tempting. If I could find a used one, I might even jump on it.
> 
> Plus, it's *much* easier to find strings for a 35" low B rather than a 37" low B.



Eh. With the internet its pretty easy to get strings for any instrument.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 5, 2014)

xwmucradiox said:


> Eh. With the internet its pretty easy to get strings for any instrument.



As the owner of the Dingwall a few posts up, it's harder than you'd think


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Feb 5, 2014)

TemjinStrife said:


> As the owner of the Dingwall a few posts up, it's harder than you'd think



It's so ....ing easy I don't even have to stand up out of my computer chair 

Google/Paypal/Strings are delivered to my front door.
It CAN'T get any easier than that 

And the dingwall example is moot. Circle K/Kalium, Labella, etc.

Even Dingwall themselves supply proper strings for their ERBs.

No clue why you can't find anything with ease.


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Feb 5, 2014)

I had problems with finding strings for my Agile 28.625" in norwegian guitar stores; gave up -> got Cirkle K's


----------



## MannyMoonjava (Feb 5, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> I missed that he has a Kahler. I had to drill out the saddles/body holes on my Agile Intrepid to get my giant 110 string to fit.


Oh I didn't see this til now. Its the edge bride of my 2228 that doesn't take the 80. My kahler is just fine 

Sry for derailing. Also new agile multiscales soon to come!


----------

